# Mortal Kombat: Sorgt in den USA für größtes Kinowochenende seit Beginn der Pandemie



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Mortal Kombat: Sorgt in den USA für größtes Kinowochenende seit Beginn der Pandemie*

						Die Neuverfilmung von Mortal Kombat hat in den USA für volle Kinokassen gesorgt. Der Film hat alle Erwartungen übertroffen und zum größten Kinowochenende seit Beginn der Pandemie geführt. Zudem war der Film, der von dem Saw- und Conjuring-Regisseur James Wan produziert wurde, die größte Veröffentlichung mit R-Rating seit dem letzten März.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mortal Kombat: Sorgt in den USA für größtes Kinowochenende seit Beginn der Pandemie*


----------



## Andrej (27. April 2021)

Es ist einfach die Sehensucht nach einem Kino besuch, die die Leute in die Kino treibt. Denn der Film an sich kommt an das Original aus dem Jahre 1995 nicht heran. ICh würde dem Film max. eine 5/10 geben.


----------



## Luebke82 (27. April 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist einfach die Sehensucht nach einem Kino besuch, die die Leute in die Kino treibt. Denn der Film an sich kommt an das Original aus dem Jahre 1995 nicht heran. ICh würde dem Film max. eine 5/10 geben.


Es gab sehr viele geile Szenen, gerade die ersten 10 Minuten sind sehr geil. Auch die Kämpfe sind schon klasse. Aber es gab schon ein paar krasse Sachen die mich störten. Über Scorpions Design, das Bühnendesign im Endkampf (es sah alles nach billiger Folie aus anstatt Eis),🤦🏻‍♂️  der supertolle Freundschaftsband-Anzug von Cole oder die Besetzung von Shang Tsung, Rayden oder Reiko, das Ende von Goro usw.

Wen ich stark fand war eben Sub-Zero und Kung-Lao. Dann hört es aber auch schon fast auf.


----------



## Andrej (28. April 2021)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Es gab sehr viele geile Szenen, gerade die ersten 10 Minuten sind sehr geil. Auch die Kämpfe sind schon klasse. Aber es gab schon ein paar krasse Sachen die mich störten. Über Scorpions Design, das Bühnendesign im Endkampf (es sah alles nach billiger Folie aus anstatt Eis),🤦🏻‍♂️  der supertolle Freundschaftsband-Anzug von Cole oder die Besetzung von Shang Tsung, Rayden oder Reiko, das Ende von Goro usw.
> 
> Wen ich stark fand war eben Sub-Zero und Kung-Lao. Dann hört es aber auch schon fast auf.


Mir hat am Film eigentlich nichts gefallen. Ich bin 3 mal eingeschlafen wärend des Films, weshalb ich immer wieder ab der Stelle wo ich eingeschlafen war gucken musste. Die Kämpfe waren für mich nicht flüssig und schnell genug, die Schauspieler ein griff ins Klo, außer Scorpion und Kung Lau. Die größte Fehlbesetzung ist wohl Shang Tsung. Und wieso sind Shang Tsung und Rayden so fett, dass sind doch beides Kämpfer?!


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. April 2021)

guter start, mega lahmer  mittelteil,  uzufriedenstellendes  ende....  die  sets sahen billig aus,... alleine  der schwachsinn mit dem  sprachen gewurschtel, lächerlich.
uncharismatischer held, hab gehofft dass mehr sterben, so angeödet war ich  von sonja, jax und  co... die hätten  sich vieleicht  auf scorpion  und sub zero kozentrieren  sollen...
naja,... ich wurde nicht abgeholt...  allein der goro fight... lachhaft wie die kampfchoreographie... musste   die ganze zeit  an  anhilation denken,... und der war schon mies.
größter lacher, lahmer hauptcharacter,  mitten im fight  versuchen die family aus dem  eis zu klopfen...
wäre  vor lachen fast  am snickers erstickt..


----------



## Amigo (28. April 2021)

Schade, euren Kommis nach wurde ja ne Menge vergeigt...


----------



## hAS3 (28. April 2021)

Was mich wirklich brennend interessiert ist, wann und wo der Film nach Deutschland kommt


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2021)

Wo habt ihr den Film alle schon geguckt? Lebt ihr in den USA? Oder seid ihr da auf Geschäftsreise?  

Naja, ich bilde mir später selber ein Urteil irgendwann. Wenn der Film auf Prime kommt oder Netflix.


----------



## The_Rock (28. April 2021)

Fand ihn gut. Hab meine Erwartungen allerdings auch entsprechend "kalibriert", trashiges Popcorn Kino eben 
Klar hätte man einiges besser machen können, aber mich hats jetzt nicht so gestört.


----------



## Andrej (28. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr den Film alle schon geguckt? Lebt ihr in den USA? Oder seid ihr da auf Geschäftsreise?
> 
> Naja, ich bilde mir später selber ein Urteil irgendwann. Wenn der Film auf Prime kommt oder Netflix.


Ich habe ihn auf russisch geguckt auf Geschäftsreise.


----------



## Rhetoteles (28. April 2021)

Fand ihn ganz gut, aber mir fehlte irgendwie das Turnier ^^


----------



## Rayken (29. April 2021)

Ich fand den film auch nicht gut, die besten Szenen waren wie immer schon im Trailer drin.

Sub Zero war der heimliche "Held" , neben Scorpion die anderen Kämpfer kamen etwas zu kurz.

Also schaut euch den Trailer lieber an


----------

